# Does Cowan Lake have a good saugeye population?



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Any tips on how to target these other than casting cranks?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cowan is my fav in SW Ohio but I almost never fish there June -- Sept, if I do fish summer it is always at night and flukes or paddletails are my go to bait. but dragging a crawler or minnow on a floating jig head will produce-- catfish can be a pest on live bait but keep slow nights interesting.
Most summer fishermen I know troll flicker shad type baits early and late day.
Nov- Dec I'll normally fish a jerkbait, late evening and early nights can be awesome.
Spring the fishing is still good at night but (for me) the only time I find day time fishing reliable, jerkbaits and soft baits both have their days.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Cowan is my fav in SW Ohio but I almost never fish there June -- Sept, if I do fish summer it is always at night and flukes or paddletails are my go to bait. but dragging a crawler or minnow on a floating jig head will produce-- catfish can be a pest on live bait but keep slow nights interesting.
> Most summer fishermen I know troll flicker shad type baits early and late day.
> Nov- Dec I'll normally fish a jerkbait, late evening and early nights can be awesome.
> Spring the fishing is still good at night but (for me) the only time I find day time fishing reliable, jerkbaits and soft baits both have their days.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I was thinking of trying tonight to early morning Sunday by casting the banks and trolling some flicker shads or rapalas. Maybe I'll get bit?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

YakNinja said:


> Maybe I'll get bit?


 In hot weather (limited) my best fishing was normally the North side from the camp ground ramp west towards the main point on the north side and the area out in front of the marina, there's also a couple old road beds that are worth checking out.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Normally when I fish for saugeyes I'll use a plain jig head tipped with 1/2 night crawler. Using an 1/8 oz or 1/4 oz head depending on depth, I'll work the bait along the bottom. Sometimes I'll add a twister tail but usually not.
Another favorite bait is a jigging spoon. Beside fishing vertical I like to cast and hop the bait back to me using a lift/ drop motion and it can be very effective. The motion of a bait coming in will resemble the teeth on a saw blade. You can cover a of of water doing this. My preference is a 3/4 oz spoon but some guys like a 1/2 oz spoon. If your bait is flipping over and catching the line you're probably popping it too hard. Slow down just a little and just lift the bait. You'll know when you get the motion right because you'll rarely snag your line.
Beside saugeye, bass, white bass, crappie and muskie will all go for this presentation.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Well no saugeye this morning but did run into a bunch of small hybrids. I think if i had more time to fish I could do better. Its a 2 1/2 hour drive for me up from Lexington, KY. The lake is really nice but looks to get a lot of pressure.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah Cowan does get a lot of pressure.I don't target saugeye there but catch one here and there while crappie fishing.They like to keep my crappie company.The white bass are thick and fun to catch on a ultra light.


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Matt Jackson said:


> Yeah Cowan does get a lot of pressure.I don't target saugeye there but catch one here and there while crappie fishing.They like to keep my crappie company.The white bass are thick and fun to catch on a ultra light.


After seeing the stocking schedule would it be safe to say that Caesars Creek Lake is the best for saugeye in southern Ohio?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/saugeye#tabr4
Try this. Ranks all the lakes by district. I'm not sure I completely agree but it interesting to read.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

